

Rails 3.0: Release candidate 2 - sant0sk1
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2010/8/24/rails-3-0-release-candidate-2

======
railsjedi
"Very few changes" = 356 commits! :-)
<http://github.com/rails/rails/compare/v3.0.0_RC...v3.0.0_RC2>

Still, RC1 has been rock solid for me. 3.0 is gearing up to be an amazing
release, been using it for all my web projects since the first beta (feb).

If you're still stuck on Rails2, seriously consider upgrading. Your life will
be much happier (once you go through the pain of course ;-)

~~~
patio11
Give me the pitch for going from working 2.x code to code which may fail in
unforeseen ways and will certainly take a week of dev time to release. I am
not being sarcastic, I just do not see the win of being on the bleeding edge
here. The huge win I see in 3.0 is the security feature for untrusted string
escaping, which will save me time and pain but is also available as a back
port. I am unaware of any other huge wins.

~~~
jdminhbg
My pitch: If you plan to support your app for a long time, you will
realistically have to upgrade to 3.x eventually. Better to do so at the same
time as everyone else to benefit from the hivemind's concentrated power. Plus,
given advances in SCM technology, branching should be easy, and you can
abandon/return to your upgrade branch later if you have insurmountable
problems.

~~~
SkyMarshal
To play the devil's advocate, maybe it's best to the let the pawn... er, early
adapters, go first, find all the gotchas, blog about them, patch them, and
then upgrade. ;)

Disclaimer - I'll happily be one of the pawns. :D

~~~
rbranson
As a paw.. I mean, early adopter, I've been using Rails 3 for things-people-
pay-me-for since beta3 and seen it really mature over the last few months.

------
qrush
Moments after the release, deployed <http://rubygems.org/> on rc2. Didn't have
any problems moving over from rc1 :)

------
samratjp
Holt sh1t, "unless any blockers are discovered with this release, we’re
targeting the final release of Rails 3.0 for this week(!!!)."

Here's hoping that'll be before the weekend and wish for a Heroku update of
the Bamboo stack :-)

------
oomkiller
Personally, I don't think it will be that big of a deal to upgrade to Rails 3
from a 2.x app. They have done a good job of deprecating stuff, so Rails 3
should naturally lead to a leaner Rails 3.1. While it might not be a standard
app-maintenance upgrade, I think it's worth it if you have decent code with
some tests.

Also, not sure how it will compare to the 1.x => 2.x upgrade, but I was able
to get a very complex application with horrible code and no tests upgraded
from 1.x Rails to 2.x Rails. It only took me 3 or 4 days to get 90% of the app
working. The rest was just stuff that I didn't find was broken. Since the app
didn't have any integration tests, none of those features even got tested. I
had to rely on traditional QA to find the errors, and this process took just
under a month.

